# WANTED: bottom paint advice



## dougc (Oct 23, 2000)

My Merit 25 now lives on a Hydrohoist. Because of that, I''ve stripped the ablative down to the epoxy, barrier coat.

Is there anything I can put over the barrier coat that''ll make the bottom faster WITHOUT having to go into the yard every year to reapply, which would defeat the original purpose of the boat lift?

Thanks,
Doug
s/v Challenger
Berkeley, CA


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a friend that did the same thing. He just goes with what it is and keeps it on the hoist. I really think thats about all you can do. He wins races, so it works for him.


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

I''ve got a friend that''s determined he''s going to put some "new" silicone based paint on the bottom of his Grady-White fishing boat. It''s not antifouling, but slick, I guess. He figures on scrubbing the bottom once in awhile. Don''t know much else about it.....


----------

